

4 Ways Startups Can Make Money - skld
http://www.incbeat.com/entrepreneurs/4-ways-startups-money/

======
sehrope
6\. Create a product that your users actually want to pay for and charge them
for it. Note that I distinguish this from #4 "Paywallify" in that you actually
have a product and are not just displaying content that is consumed by your
users.

------
stephengillie
5\. Short FB stock.

